# BAD NEWS!



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I have got my period today.  Absolutely gutted  , we've both had a few tears. Even though it was our first iui and the chances were small, I still had this pathetic glimmer of hope that it would work.  There's no point in me even doing a HPT as it's definitely a proper period, I have pains and everything.
Gutted, but have decided to crash on and have another iui with Clomid straight away if we can.  Does anyone know if we can do another one straight away?  Would they need to do a blood test to confirm I wasn't pregnant before I started the clomid?
Anyway, I sincerely hope the rest of you have good news!
Jxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry to here you had a bfn i no how you feel its like this is the first time you have medical help it must work and you feel really confident just to get knocked back. I think you can go straight in to another cycle i did when on clomid. good luck for next time hun go have a nice glass of wine xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words,  and I'll take your advice on the wine!
Jxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Jeps,
so sorry to hear your news, look after yourself and dont give up.
love
clare x


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Jeps - Just wanted to say how very sorry I am about your news.  

Look after yourself and sending you loads of   for your future treatments.

Abby


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry to hear your news jep

Take care

Kate


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

Jep so sorry to hear your news honey you must be so sad 
Wishing you every success in your future attempts.
It is sooo hard, and lots of girls on FF will know exactly how you feel.
Give lots of love to each other, and take care.
Heather
x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry to hear your news.

At my clinic you can go straight on to your next cycle.

Take care of yourself, thinking of ya!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jeps never really spoken to you but understand how gutted you feel   Sorry hun.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry to hear you got a bfn  ,  At our clinic you can go straight ahead with the next cycle you dont need to take a break, I did not have to have a blood test either.

Good Luck for the future.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you everybody I can't tell you how much this website has been a support to me!  Feeling so much better today and have started on the clomid again, am keeping positive again! 
I'll be back on this thread in 2 weeks! Good luck everyone and keep positive  !!!!
xxxxx


----------

